# propre sur lui



## Kelly B

_Il n'est pas très propre sur lui _

Qu'est ce-que ca veut dire en anglais, s'il vous plait? Je suppose que ce soit un idiome; je n'ai pas pu le trouver dans mes dictionnaires. Veuillez m'aider.


*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Gil

Ne semble pas très idiomatique.  Veut probablement dire la même chose que n'est "pas très propre de sa personne".  His personal hygiene leaves somewhat to be desired.  (He is a pig.)  A native speakear will no doubt have more subtlety.


----------



## rogers

It can also suggest that his affairs are not in order - in the last provincial election in Québec, the Parti Québecois slogan was "Un parti propre au Québec" meaning both a political party that is properly Québecois, and a political party that is not corrupt. 

But unless a double meaning is implied by the larger context, "Il n'est pas tres propre sur lui" would be "he's not very neat" or "he's not very clean".


----------



## Kelly B

Ah, bon? I've been overthinking this, it seems.
Thanks so much for the replies!


----------



## Auryn

Ne pas être propre sur soi = to have poor personal hygiene. C'est tout à fait idiomatique.


----------



## LV4-26

Dans sa forme affirmative, "il est propre sur lui" s'emploie souvent lorsque l'on doute de la propreté morale de la personne en question. On commence donc par affirmer que, physiquement, il est propre sur lui, pour suggérer ensuite que, moralement, il ne vaut pas grand chose.

Je ne dis pas que cet usage est systématique mais je l'ai souvent rencontré.


----------



## Gil

Auryn said:
			
		

> Ne pas être propre sur soi = to have poor personal hygiene. C'est tout à fait idiomatique.



J'avais compris le sens (je l'espère), mais l'idée ne me serais pas venu de dire:
"Je suis propre sur moi"
"Tu es propre sur toi"
"Il est propre sur soi"

D'après le test suprême, Google, ça s'utilise et j'avais tort...


----------



## Auryn

Il est propre sur *lui*


----------



## Kelly B

LV4-26, j'avais bien l'impression qu'il y'avait une telle insinuation dans la forme affirmative, sans vraiment comprendre. Merci a tous (desolee, trop parasseuse d'ajouter les accents apres 22h).


----------



## OlivierG

Tiens, je pensais que "propre sur lui", au sens propre  s'appliquait plutôt à la tenue vestimentaire (d'où le "sur"). L'expression, pour moi, signifiait qu'extérieurement la personne était propre, sans tache, d'où au sens figuré l'extension à la propreté morale. Cela peut laisser sous-entendre que l'intérieur n'est pas aussi immaculé que l'extérieur, mais ce n'est pas du tout automatique à mon avis.


----------



## gliamo

D'accord avec OlivierG.

G.


----------



## superromu

pour moi ca veut dire "avoir l'air présentable"
va de pair avec "une tenue correcte exigée"  (comme pour un entretien d'embauche)


----------



## tchev

"être propre sur soi" is not about hygiene.
It characterise someone that, by its appearance (pleasant, neat dessing), seems to be good, honest and trustworthy.
This expression is usually used to note that, based on the person's appearance, there is no reason not to trust her/him.

Edit:I understand "il n'est pas très propre sur lui" refers to someone who probably did bad deeds, who is not really beyond reproach.


----------



## superromu

i agree with tchev


----------



## Jabote

Je ne sais même pas si propre sur lui est correct grammaticalement... il est plus stylé de dire propre de sa personne.

Maintenant en général quand on dit de quelqu'un qu'il est propre sur lui, c'est souvent ironique et cela se réfère au parler des gens de la campagne.... C'est un bon petit monsieur bien propre sur lui... Quand je parle d'ironie, je veux dire qu'à chaque fois que j'ai entendu cette expression, c'était dans le sens "c'est un bon petit monsieur bien correct, rien de mal à en dire..." un peu dans le sens où l'on dit "c'est un brave monsieur"... Pas facile à expliquer, mais j'espère que vous voyez ce que je veux dire...


----------



## Cath.S.

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Tiens, je pensais que "propre sur lui", au sens propre  s'appliquait plutôt à la tenue vestimentaire (d'où le "sur"). L'expression, pour moi, signifiait qu'extérieurement la personne était propre, sans tache, d'où au sens figuré l'extension à la propreté morale. Cela peut laisser sous-entendre que l'intérieur n'est pas aussi immaculé que l'extérieur, mais ce n'est pas du tout automatique à mon avis.


C'est ainsi que je l'entends également.
Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec Jabote, cette expression peut aussi être employée ironiquement, "il est bien propre sur lui (et voilà sa seule vertu)."


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> C'est ainsi que je l'entends également.
> Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec Jabote, cette expression peut aussi être employée ironiquement, "il est bien propre sur lui (et voilà sa seule vertu)."


 
Egueule est d'accord avec moi ! Ah ben là ! This makes my day !


----------



## Joseph Ollivier

Je crois qu'il veut dire " He is not very clean". Cependent, cette phrase anglais a un double sens. "He is not very clean" parce qu'il ne se baigne pas plus souvent, ou "He is not very clean " parce gu'il est fouillis.
Joe


----------



## Agnès E.

On utilise souvent l'expression pour parler d'une personne (généralement jeune) qui a bonne apparence, qui s'habille de façon classique et inspire confiance.
Le gendre idéal, en somme... 

This young TV presenter embodies the _jeune homme propre sur lui_ for most French 60-year old ladies. 

Des jeunes gens pas propres sur eux.


----------



## pomme

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> On utilise souvent l'expression pour parler d'une personne (généralement jeune) qui a bonne apparence, qui s'habille de façon classique et inspire confiance.
> Le gendre idéal, en somme...
> C'est exactement la première chose que ma maman a dit quand elle a vu mon chéri la première fois!


----------



## geve

J'ai bien l'impression que ça dépend de la personne qui emploie cette expression...
- quand une mère dit ça de son futur gendre, ça veut probablement dire "bien sous tous rapports" (comme la photo d'Agnès...)
- quand une jeune fille le dit d'un prétendant, ça peut-être teinté de déception : la propreté, d'accord, mais ça ne suffit pas pour tourner la tête à une femme, n'est-ce pas ? (comme la photo d'Agnès, encore !  )
- quand Libération dit ça d'un homme politique, il faut se méfier... Une apparence trop propre est forcément trompeuse (comme la photo d'Agn... euh, là je ne sais pas  )

Mais lorsque c'est employé dans une tournure négative comme dans la phrase d'origine de Kelly B, c'est différent... Je dirais effectivement soit qu'il manque d'hygiène, soit qu'il a des choses à se reprocher (mais en l'absence de contexte, je penche plutôt pour la 2è)


----------



## Kelly B

Je suis étonnée de voir renouveller cet ancien fil, mais je vous remercie tout de même!


----------



## Cessessioniste

Jabote is right ! God save Jabote! ;-)

Etre propre sur soi est une expression ironique. Quand on dit qu'une personne est propre sur elle, cela signifie qu'elle a une personnalité lisse, sans surprise, voire même enuyeuse (dans le sens de "boring").


----------



## Joseph Ollivier

Alors, vous croyez que la expression, dans l'origine de Kelley est plus d'un description de personalité que d'hygiène? Même la tournure négative? Je crois que, qulequefois, le sensé est commnet on dit la phrase, et la situation. n'est-ce pas ? Ou je suis en erreur?
Joe


----------



## LV4-26

Non, non. A la forme négative, c'est clairement une affaire d'hygiène.
L'allusion (éventuelle) à la personnalité de l'individu n'existe qu'à la forme affirmative (cf mon post #6).


----------



## zam

pomme said:
			
		

> Agnès E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On utilise souvent l'expression pour parler d'une personne (généralement jeune) qui a bonne apparence, qui s'habille de façon classique et inspire confiance.
> Le gendre idéal, en somme...
> C'est exactement la première chose que ma maman a dit quand elle a vu mon chéri la première fois!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and in english ('être propre sur soi') it's 'to be prim and proper' but as LV said, if it's used in the negative form (ne pas être...) it's likely to be about 'poor personal hygiene' (or an 'unkempt appearance').
Click to expand...


----------



## romanichelle

Si ça peut aider, je laisse la définition du Petit Robert, p.2096 :

Propre : adj B ; 2.  (par ext.) (personnes) Qui se lave souvnet; dont le corps et les vêtements sont débarassés de toute impureté. _Propre comme un sou* neuf. Être propre sur soi._

Par contre, je pense que _propre sur soi_ n'est pas pareil qu'être "propre sur lui".

Je dois traduire en anglais la phrase suivante : 

"Un vieux qui est encore "jeune", présentable et propre sur lui pose moins de problèmes à la société qu'un vieux qui, tourmenté, avance inexorablement vers l'échéance fatale de son séjour terrestre."

Si "propre sur lui" a le sens de "avoir des vêtements propres", n'est ce pas la même chose qu'être "présentable" ? Il y aurait donc rédondance. 

S'agit-il d'un jugement moral, avec le sens "qui inspire confiance" ? Alors pourquoi parler de propreté ? Je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre que que l'auteur veut dire par "propre sur lui". Pourquoi pas dire "qui inspire confiance"?

Si quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qu'il en pense, je l'apprécierais énormément.


----------



## Gil

My try:
propre sur lui => qui ne pue pas


----------



## Cath.S.

Il n'est pas très propre sur lui => today's Monday, and you can tell what he had for dinner on Saturday night just by looking at his shirt.
It doesn't necessarily imply the person smells bad, although usually you don't get close enough to tell - unless you have to.


----------



## romanichelle

romanichelle said:


> Si ça peut aider, je laisse la définition du Petit Robert, p.2096 :
> 
> Propre : adj B ; 2.  (par ext.) (personnes) Qui se lave souvnet; dont le corps et les vêtements sont débarassés de toute impureté. _Propre comme un sou* neuf. Être propre sur soi._
> 
> Par contre, je pense que _propre sur soi_ n'est pas pareil qu'être "propre sur lui".
> 
> Je dois traduire en anglais la phrase suivante :
> 
> "Un vieux qui est encore "jeune", présentable et propre sur lui pose moins de problèmes à la société qu'un vieux qui, tourmenté, avance inexorablement vers l'échéance fatale de son séjour terrestre."
> 
> Si "propre sur lui" a le sens de "avoir des vêtements propres", n'est ce pas la même chose qu'être "présentable" ? Il y aurait donc rédondance.
> 
> S'agit-il d'un jugement moral, avec le sens "qui inspire confiance" ? Alors pourquoi parler de propreté ? Je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre que que l'auteur veut dire par "propre sur lui". Pourquoi pas dire "qui inspire confiance"?
> 
> Si quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qu'il en pense, je l'apprécierais énormément.



Je vous remercie de vos conseils, mais je trouve que ce serait redondant de dire que quelqu'un est présentable si ce "présentable"  signifie  "plaisant à voir, net" et d'ensuite dire qu'il est propre. Par contre, serait-il possible que "présentable" dans ce cas-ci aurait le sens de "has his wits about him", c'est-à-dire qu'il est présentable d'une façon "mentale", qu'il est cohérant ? Est-ce que "présentable pourait avoir ce sense? Je crois que je devrais poser cette question dans un forum ssous le mot Présentable, ce que je ferai aussi. Merci encore de vos conseils.


----------



## wildan1

_être propre sur soi - to be well-groomed_ (person)
_ne pas être propre sur soi - to be slovenly; to be a slob_ (colloquial)


----------



## romanichelle

Je dois traduire en anglais la phrase suivante : 

"Un vieux qui est encore "jeune", présentable et propre sur lui pose moins de problèmes à la société qu'un vieux qui, tourmenté, avance inexorablement vers l'échéance fatale de son séjour terrestre."

Si "propre sur lui" a le sens de "avoir des vêtements propres", n'est ce pas la même chose qu'être "présentable" ? Il y aurait donc rédondance. 

Par contre, serait-il possible que "présentable" dans ce cas-ci aurait le sens de "has his wits about him", c'est-à-dire qu'il est présentable d'une façon "mentale", qu'il est cohérant ? Est-ce que "présentable" pourait avoir ce sens? 

 Merci encore de vos conseils.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

romanichelle said:


> Je dois traduire en anglais la phrase suivante :
> 
> "Un vieux qui est encore "jeune", présentable et propre sur lui pose moins de problèmes à la société qu'un vieux qui, tourmenté, avance inexorablement vers l'échéance fatale de son séjour terrestre."
> 
> Si "propre sur lui" a le sens de "avoir des vêtements propres", n'est ce pas la même chose qu'être "présentable" ? Il y aurait donc rédondance.
> 
> Par contre, serait-il possible que "présentable" dans ce cas-ci aurait le sens de "has his wits about him", c'est-à-dire qu'il est présentable d'une façon "mentale", qu'il est cohérant ? Est-ce que "présentable" pourait avoir ce sens?
> 
> Merci encore de vos conseils.


How about 'well turned out'?


----------



## Jasmine tea

"Il n'est pas très propre sur lui" est pour moi synonyme de "il n'est pas très net". L'origine (faisant référence) à l'hygiène) est identique. Et ensuite, selon le contexte, cela pourra être compris de mille manières différentes, comme toutes les expressions "vivantes" par principe qui évoluent par la force de l'usage.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Yes.  I was concerned with translating the _propre sur lui _element in the phrase _un vieux qui est encore "jeune", présentable et propre sur lui... _

I should have made that more clear.  Earlier posts in the thread point a striking difference in field of meaning between the positive and negative uses of the expression.


----------



## Cath.S.

Romanichelle said:
			
		

> Si "propre sur lui" a le sens de "avoir des vêtements propres", Et être bien rasé, coiffé etc. n'est ce  pas la même chose qu'être "présentable" ? Si ! Il y aurait donc r*e*dondance. Tout à fait  justement remarqué.


Romanichelle, your post made me wonder if there couldn't be a covert reference to excretory incontinence in 
_Un vieux qui est encore "jeune", présentable et propre sur lui._

Just a thought.


----------

